# pics of tbol gains



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi guys just intrested to hear peoples gains on a tbol only cycle,its my first cycle and just intrested in what i can expect to gain,any bofre and after pics would be great!

Cheers


----------



## 1MR (Aug 12, 2011)

Tbh mate, i think t bol is used for moderate strength gains, and will give very low weight gain, you would be better off with dbol. Or better yet get pinning (test cycle) mate as i dont think any oral is going to make any huge long term gains.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I think TBol is a great little anabolic, with good gains there are a few journals on here, some gaining 20lb+. Seems to be a much drier compound than Dbol

Good luck mate


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks guys,

So what you all recommend t or dbol?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Try using the search bar, all the info you could need or want can be found that way.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

one of the lads who used to post here done a tbol log with pics, ill try and remember his name, if i do ill post it on here


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

tbh I'd go for tbol alot leaner gains that dbol, but pricer


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Whats the prefered choice for PCT Nolva or Clomid?

Only took tbullets before and gained a good bit,but got shut down quite bad actually even after PCT took a month after to regain a decent Sex drive again


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Id go with clomid mate


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

thanks mate anything i can run alongside the cycle to help with any sex drive issues,got a new chick and lack of sex drive isnt ideal right now..


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

chh said:


> thanks mate anything i can run alongside the cycle to help with any sex drive issues,got a new chick and lack of sex drive isnt ideal right now..


Proviron what be a good addition if sex drive is an issue


----------



## Andrew1664 (Jan 25, 2011)

tbol is great stuff, for your first tbol cycle don't do anything less than 80mg per day for 6 weeks. I did 60mg and regretted not doing a higher dose, still put on a lot of muscle.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> one of the lads who used to post here done a tbol log with pics, ill try and remember his name, if i do ill post it on here


]

think it was CJ


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

m575 said:


> ]
> 
> think it was CJ


nice one, yeah it was


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> one of the lads who used to post here done a tbol log with pics, ill try and remember his name, if i do ill post it on here


That was CJ he did a very comprehensive log on here !!! doing Tbol


----------



## Juice sauce (Mar 15, 2013)

does anyone have the link @cj


----------



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

What lab is good at the min for Tbol


----------

